# Navy Seal Workout.. Opinions



## NeedMuscleMass (Jun 30, 2005)

I've been searching for some ways to get into crazy shape and finally figured to search for Navy Seal training workout. It looks intense and I have a feeling a lot of people are going to say there is too much running involved. What do you guys think? My goal is to just look good, ripped, and be in great shape.

Stage 1:

RUNNING SCHEDULE I

WEEKS #1, 2:  2 miles/day, 8:30 pace, M/W/F  (6 miles/ week)
WEEK #3:  No running. High risk of stress fractures
WEEK #4:  3 miles/day, M/W/F  (9 miles/wk)
WEEKS #5, 6:  2/3/4/2 miles, M/Tu/Th/F  (11 miles/wk)
WEEKS #7,8:  4/4/5/3 miles, M/Tu/Th/F (16 miles/ wk)
WEEK #9: same as #7,8 (16 miles/ wk)


PHYSICAL TRAINING SCHEDULE I (Mon/Wed/Fri)
SETS OF REPETITIONS
WEEK #1: 4X15 PUSHUPS
4X20 SITUPS
3X3 PULL UPS
WEEK #2: 5X20 PUSHUPS
5X20 SITUPS
3X3 PULL UPS
WEEK #3,4: 5X25 PUSHUPS
5X25 SITUPS
3X4 PULL UPS
WEEK #5,6: 6X25 PUSHUPS
6X25 SITUPS
2X8 PULL UPS
WEEK #7,8: 6X30 PUSHUPS
6X30 SITUPS
2X10 PULL UPS
WEEK #9: 6X30 PUSHUPS
6X30 SITUPS
3X10 PULL UPS


* Note: For best results, alternate exercises. Do a set of pushups, then a set of situps, followed by a set of pull ups, immediately with no rest.

SWIMMING SCHEDULE I
(sidestroke with no fins 4-5 days a week)

WEEKS #1, 2:  Swim continuously for 15 min.
WEEKS #3, 4:  Swim continuously for 20 min.
WEEKS #5, 6:  Swim continuously for 25 min.
WEEKS #7, 8:  Swim continuously for 30 min.
WEEK #9:  Swim continuously for 35 min. 

Stage 2:
RUNNING SCHEDULE II
(M/TulTh/F/Sa)

WEEKS #1,2: (3/5/4/5/2)miles 19 miles/week
WEEKS #3, 4: (4/5/6/4/3) miles 22 miles/week
WEEK #5: (5/5/6/4/4) miles 24 miles/week
WEEK #6: (5/6/6/6/4) miles 27 miles/week
WEEK #7: (6/6/6/6/6) miles 30 miles/week


* Note: For weeks #8-9 and beyond, it is not necessary to increase the distance of the runs; work on the speed of your 6 mile runs and try to get them down to 7:30 per mile or lower. If you wish to increase the distance of your runs, do it gradually: no more than one mile per day increase for every week beyond week #9.

PT SCHEDULE II
(Mon/Wed/Fri)

 SETS OF REPETITIONS
WEEK #1, 2: 6X30 PUSHUPS
6X35 SITUPS
3X10 PULL UPS
3X20 DIPS
WEEK #3, 4: lOX20 PUSHUPS
10X25 SITUPS
4X10 PULL UPS
10X15 DIPS
WEEK #5: 15X20 PUSHUPS
15X25 SITUPS
4X12 PULLUPS
15X15 DIPS
WEEK #6: 20X20 PUSHUPS
20X25 SITUPS
5X12 PULL UPS
20X15 DIPS


These workouts are designed for long-distance muscle endurance. Muscle fatigue will gradually take a longer and longer time to develop doing high repetition workouts. For best results, alternate exercises each set, in order to rest that muscle group for a short time. The below listed workouts are provided for varying your workouts once you have met the Category I and II standards.

PYRAMID WORKOUTS

You can do this with any exercise. The object is to slowly build up to a goal, then build back down to the beginning of the workout. For instance, pull ups, situps, pushups, and dips can be alternated as in the above workouts, but this time choose a number to be your goal and build up to that number. Each number counts as a set. Work your way up and down the pyramid. For example, say your goal is "5."

 # OF REPETITIONS
PULL UPS:  1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1
PUSHUPS:  2,4,6,8,10,8,6,4,2 (2X # pull ups)
SITUPS:  3,6,9,12,15,12,9,6,3 (3X #pull ups)
DIPS: same as pushups


SWIMMING WORKOUTS II
(4-5 days/week)

WEEKS #1, 2:  Swim continuously for 35 min.
WEEKS #3, 4:  Swim continuously for 45 min.with fins.
WEEK #5:  Swim continuously for 60 min. with fins.
WEEK #6: Swim continuously for 75 min. with fins.


* Note: At first, to reduce initial stress on your foot muscles when starting with fins, alternate swimming 1000 meters with fins and 1000 meters without them. Your goal should be to swim 50 meters in 45 seconds or less.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 30, 2005)

well the first time you add some freeweights in that there program, let us know.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jun 30, 2005)

Well i just found this today and have no idea if I'm even going to do it.. I dont even know where I would add freeweights


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 30, 2005)

it would be a decent program if you have been working out for a while already, most of the seals suffer injuries of some kind.  i wouldnt do it untill youre body is already in good shape.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jun 30, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> it would be a decent program if you have been working out for a while already, most of the seals suffer injuries of some kind.  i wouldnt do it untill youre body is already in good shape.



Any recomendations for a good "pre-seal" program to get into that shape?


----------



## LAM (Jun 30, 2005)

you don't need to do all of the running to have low body fat.  you can run sprints 3x a week which takes 10-15 minutes each session.

I lost about 20 lbs of LBM when I went through BUD/s.  distance running is not conducive to maintaning a high amount of LBM due to the increases of resting serum cortisol levels.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jun 30, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you don't need to do all of the running to have low body fat.  you can run sprints 3x a week which takes 10-15 minutes each session.
> 
> I lost about 20 lbs of LBM when I went through BUD/s.  distance running is not conducive to maintaning a high amount of LBM due to the increases of resting serum cortisol levels.



I did know that, but if thats the case why doesnt the Navy use HIIT or sprints instead of long distance runs? I'm guessing endurance reasons. How long are your sprints?


----------



## Peaked_18 (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't think the program is half bad, It's really pretty simple to do and you can do most of It at home.

But like the guys said ^^ You need to add some free weights.  Do some basic training with Dumbbell or Barbells.

But If your wanting to get ripped, focus on your Diet.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 30, 2005)

If you are looking for a simple shaping workout...

I recommend, a timed lifting circuit hitting all compound muscle motions...
My Fave was always X=weight to 10 reps failure
No rest in between exercises, Upr push, Lwr push, Upr pull, Lwr pull, Upr?, Lwr?...

Rest...  Then Run it again...
Eventually cut the rest's and increase the # of times you complete the circuit 

Maybe calithenics on an off day ?

Mix that with a variety of cardio exercises, bike, swim, run, eliptical, stairs, sprints, basketball, etc...

The greater the variety the least chance you will get bored


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

Sure that'd be awesome, and fantastic, if you want to be a navy seal. They are stringy-strong, and could beat the sweet feces out of someone, but, thats cuz they are mean, not incredibly ripped and strong.

If you want straight up muscle mass, get on a good free-weights program, i.e. P/RR/S, HIT, P-Side, West-side, Max-ot... The list goes on


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jun 30, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Sure that'd be awesome, and fantastic, if you want to be a navy seal. They are stringy-strong, and could beat the sweet feces out of someone, but, thats cuz they are mean, not incredibly ripped and strong.
> 
> If you want straight up muscle mass, get on a good free-weights program, i.e. P/RR/S, HIT, P-Side, West-side, Max-ot... The list goes on



What is P/RS/S? i see it on a bunch of journals.. I'm thinking of starting a HST program next week


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

My opinion is Navy Seals are pussy's


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My opinion is Navy Seals are pussy's


Punks and pusses !


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My opinion is Navy Seals are pussy's


You ever wanted to be able to give yourself head? Because, if you say that to one's face, you'll be able to, without bending over. 

Ponder that for a while...  

BTW, P/RR/S is a routine made by Gopro, there is in fact a sticky in the training section. You should read it.


----------



## GFR (Jun 30, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> You ever wanted to be able to give yourself head? Because, if you say that to one's face, you'll be able to, without bending over.
> 
> Ponder that for a while...
> 
> BTW, P/RR/S is a routine made by Gopro, there is in fact a sticky in the training section. You should read it.


Please I have two buddy's who were navy seals......can't you take a joke   
BTW, I know all their moves


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jun 30, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> You ever wanted to be able to give yourself head? Because, if you say that to one's face, you'll be able to, without bending over.
> 
> Ponder that for a while...
> 
> BTW, P/RR/S is a routine made by Gopro, there is in fact a sticky in the training section. You should read it.



LOL.. been looking all over and its right there infront of me..


----------



## oceancaldera207 (Aug 5, 2009)

sorry to bring up this ancient thread but I was looking at this thing myself lately. It seems like just the thing I need to increase endurance, cut a little weight, and prepare for a really serious weight training cycle. 
I was thinking maybe to shorten it to six weeks, and to add in some freeweights two or three days a week. 


> LAM you don't need to do all of the running to have low body fat. you can run sprints 3x a week which takes 10-15 minutes each session.
> 
> I lost about 20 lbs of LBM when I went through BUD/s. distance running is not conducive to maintaning a high amount of LBM due to the increases of resting serum cortisol levels.



Im sure that this is true, but the pace up to six weeks seems like it would be really beneficial. The upper body stuff is probably useful in building up lots of slow twitch.
Also I guess then at 6 weeks one could decide wether its feasable to continue, perhaps then keeping week six pace for the remainig 3 weeks.

I can do all the upper body excercises easily (except for pullups, which i can only do a few) so they shouldnt interfere with the weight training. A set of 30 pushups is pretty easy, a set of 25 dips is not hard at all. As of right now I run five miles once a month or so, and try to run a couple miles 2x a week. Im at about 9 min per mile pace..i guess not too bad for weighing 235.
Id really like to see what a regimine like that could do for someone.

anyways, its just a thought


----------

